# H perm algorithms



## mande (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't have a "speedcube" yet, so I find the H perm faster with the algo RLU2R'L'y'R'L'U2LR instead of M2UM2U2M2UM2 (doing M moves is a bit tough on my cubes). Is there anyone who uses this algo? and which of these would be faster on "speedcubes"?


----------



## Neroflux (Dec 5, 2008)

L R U2 r' R' U' u' R2 U D


----------



## Cerberus (Dec 5, 2008)

look here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyZGXdOoSFo
there are some variations you could try


----------



## Escher (Dec 5, 2008)

R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U'

is nice for OH, but im a big fan of the M algs. i use R2r2' or M2 depending on the cube


----------



## Cerberus (Dec 5, 2008)

there is an much better OH algorithm:
R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2
No U turn and also 1 move less


----------



## cookingfat (Dec 5, 2008)

Cerberus said:


> there is an much better OH algorithm:
> R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2
> No U turn and also 1 move less



I was gonna post that. It's what I use for 4x4x4 cubes. no M slices.

on my 3x3x3 DIY however I use M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 as I find it faster.


----------



## Leon Jie (Dec 5, 2008)

Cerberus said:


> there is an much better OH algorithm:
> R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2
> No U turn and also 1 move less




Nice one.


----------



## Bob (Dec 5, 2008)

i prefer the M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2. i can average under 1 second on that one with a good cube.


----------



## mande (Dec 5, 2008)

Also, is there anyone who uses this for a Z perm?
R'FRF'yR'FLRF'L'F'R2U' (i think so...)


----------



## yurivish (Dec 5, 2008)

Bob said:


> i prefer the M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2. i can average under 1 second on that one with a good cube.



Have you considered switching to the M-slice-based U perms? I'm around 1 second with the H on my cube (which isn't that good), and I can do a U perm under a second with relative ease.


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 5, 2008)

That alg doesn't work. So, no I don't use it


----------



## mande (Dec 5, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> That alg doesn't work. So, no I don't use it



ummm...sorry, but was that meant for me?


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 5, 2008)

mande said:


> Also, is there anyone who uses this for a Z perm?
> R'FRF'yR'FLRF'L'F'R2U' *(i think so...)*


I think not, there's something wrong with that alg

for Z I use/have used
x' R U' R' U D R' D U' R' U R D2' F x 
U2 M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' 
U R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U
F2 M2 F2 M2 U M2 U M2 U2


----------



## mande (Dec 5, 2008)

Sa967St said:


> mande said:
> 
> 
> > Also, is there anyone who uses this for a Z perm?
> ...




hmm...the problem is that i don't have a cube with me now...
how about this?:
R'FRF'yR'FL*R'*F'L'F'R2U'

EDIT: It probably might be the first one you've mentioned...


----------



## Scigatt (Dec 5, 2008)

This is only slightly related, but why is the H perm considered to move the edges? (Do a Y perm, then a V perm, making sure the edge movements cancel out.)


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 5, 2008)

Scigatt, just do a U2 from the H perm position. It can be considered a edge permutation or a corner permutation, but regardless, it's the same permutation case.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 5, 2008)

Scigatt said:


> This is only slightly related, but why is the H perm considered to move the edges? (Do a Y perm, then a V perm, making sure the edge movements cancel out.)


Because that's an X-Perm.


----------



## Csuxxxeee (Dec 8, 2008)

M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 is the best algo for H


----------



## mande (Dec 8, 2008)

mande said:


> Also, is there anyone who uses this for a Z perm?
> R'FRF'yR'FLRF'L'F'R2U' (i think so...)



my mistake...that should be R'FRF'yR'FL*R'F*L'F'R2U'


----------



## mande (Dec 8, 2008)

Csuxxxeee said:


> M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 is the best algo for H



It might be the best on a good cube (easy M moves), but I haven't got too good a cube.


----------



## oddlespuddle (Mar 20, 2011)

> Originally Posted by mande
> Also, is there anyone who uses this for a Z perm?
> R'FRF'yR'FLRF'L'F'R2U' (i think so...)
> my mistake...that should be R'FRF'yR'FLR'FL'F'R2U'


(R' F R F') y R' F L R' F L' F' R2 U'...

Wonderful!! I'm using it now.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 20, 2011)

U' M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2 M2


----------



## oddlespuddle (Mar 25, 2011)

odd... not not my kind of odd.


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 25, 2011)

SR'U2R2U2R2'U2R'S'


----------



## TheAllCreator (Dec 18, 2011)

BigGreen said:


> SR'U2R2U2R2'U2R'S'


 
What's an S turn??

I personally use the M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 alg, but with the M2 replaced with (R l' L r) By combining the R l' and the L r, in the one move, you get a nice flow, and that will result in an M2 turn, with the right index finger placed for the U/U2 turns.


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 18, 2011)

S = f F'

Also, try left ring=> middle for M2


----------



## blade740 (Dec 20, 2011)

r2' U2 R' U2 r2' U2' r2' U2 R' U2 r2'

Start with your right thumb on FD and FRD, and your right middle finger on BD and BRD, and keep them on those pieces for the entire alg. Do the R's with your right ring finger.


----------



## zeus (Aug 29, 2012)

i've found this one:

X2 ( R U R' D' R U' R' D' )x 5


----------



## qqwref (Aug 29, 2012)

Here's a silly one-handed one:
(U2' D2) R (U2' D2) r2 (U2' D2) r (U2' D2)


----------



## Endgame (Aug 29, 2012)

l R U2 D2 L' r' U' l R U2 D2 L' r'
13STM


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 29, 2012)

R2 U2' R2' U2' R2 U' R2' U2' R2 U2' R2'

this is what i use for 2H


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 29, 2012)

R'D2RU2R'D2RU2R'D2RUR'D2RU2R'D2RU2R'D2R


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 30, 2012)

R' D R U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R U R' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R' D' R U


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 30, 2012)

Ra U2 Ra' Fa' U2 Fa

6 moves ATM


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 30, 2012)

What are the as?


----------



## cubernya (Aug 30, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> What are the as?



ATM


----------



## already1329 (Aug 30, 2012)

http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/ATM


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 30, 2012)

xR'URU'R'URU'R'URU'B2R'URU'R'URU'R'URU'B2R'URU'R'URU'R'URU'x'


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 30, 2012)

This only works on even numbered cubes, but (r U)9 r U' is pretty good.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 30, 2012)

For 4x4: r l U2 M2 U2 r l U r l U2 M2 U2 r l U'


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 30, 2012)

qqwref said:


> For 4x4: r l U2 M2 U2 r l U r l U2 M2 U2 r l U'


(r U)10 is a 4x4 X perm.


----------



## LNZ (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's one. And awesome for big cubes as no slice moves are needed.

L2 R2 D L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 D


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 30, 2012)

(for 4x4)

Rw2 F2 Rw2 U' Rw2 F2 B2 Rw2 U' Rw2 B2 Rw2


----------



## qqwref (Aug 30, 2012)

Rw2 S2 Rw2 U Rw2 S2 Rw2


----------



## rishidoshi (Sep 4, 2012)

BigGreen said:


> SR'U2R2U2R2'U2R'S'



Nice. but S*R* ... *R*S' seems more finger friendly.

Also the middle slice move notations are weird... 
M (same direction as L), S (same direction as F), E (same direction as D)
shudve been M = R, S = F and E = U. (Or everything the other way round)


----------



## pdid (Aug 6, 2013)

I use the second one down on the PLL List on the wiki and I think it is better for me because I prefer using my right hand on the bottom for the M Slices.


----------

